# Anyone ride a Fuji?



## lufkinoid (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't see much on Fuji. Must be big problems with them. I'm leaning towards the 2007 Fuji Professional 2.0 Price is right and bike seems to suit my riding style. That may change but for now I think my 50 year old body will be well suited for this bike. Fuji anyone?? thanks for any input.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lufkinoid said:


> I don't see much on Fuji. *Must be big problems with them.* I'm leaning towards the 2007 Fuji Professional 2.0 Price is right and bike seems to suit my riding style. That may change but for now I think my 50 year old body will be well suited for this bike. Fuji anyone?? thanks for any input.



Huh? They are quite common here. With Performance pushing them I suspect there are as many of them on the road as any other Mid major.


----------



## cujof16 (Jun 26, 2007)

Had a Fuji Team for 4 years. Rode it into the ground with very little problems. All the problems were self inflicted due to race wrecks etc. It was a good bike for the price. Bought it on Bikes Direct dot com. PBikes as lifelover said is pushing them big time and has created some good deals with them. Bottom line, I liked the bike. Replaced it today with a Caad 9 from cannondale.


----------



## imetis (Jul 5, 2005)

I haven't gotten one yet, but my sponsor shop sells them, and several of my teammates are on Fuji and love them. I'll probably be buying one this winter, they really look like great bikes. I would have one now if I hadn't just bought a bike last year


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Lots of Fujis around here. While far from a scientific sampling, it has always seemed to me that most Fuji riders in the groups I ride with think it more important to ride strong than to draw admiring glances in the parking lot. It looks as if they spend more money on clinics and coaches than they do on equipment and stuff like frame waxes.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

lufkinoid said:


> I don't see much on Fuji. Must be big problems with them. I'm leaning towards the 2007 Fuji Professional 2.0 Price is right and bike seems to suit my riding style. That may change but for now I think my 50 year old body will be well suited for this bike. Fuji anyone?? thanks for any input.


good bang for the buck, just depends on if there's a dealer in your area. I don't see many where I live, but the nearest dealer is coupla hrs away.
I like the looks of those curved seatstay's they've got going now, oughta provide some comfort. I didn't feel any difference on the '05 carbon vs alu stay... always pretty subjective though.


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

Our two look to be Kinesis built. I have a Bordeaux 2004 w/Altair tubing, carbon fork/stays. A bit harsh. Strong. Changed over to my wife's 2004 "professional" - same geometry but Xfusion and better fork (carbon steerer). With a carbon post and Chorus/open pro 3x 14g road wheels I'm very comfortable out to 40 miles or so. Then it feels a bit punchy, but no biggie. Goes up hills very well. Given the improvements in the latest Kinesis built frames we got, if the Fuji line has incorporated lighter bigger tubes etc they'd be nice even at the AL/carbon level. I tried a carbon Fuji briefly and liked it. Didn't take it up or down much.

I'm 160lbs, ride firmly. Just rode the XFusion "Professional" set with 34/50 compact FSA + Veloce up very steep and down very steep, hard turns, fast climbs, fast drops. First ride on this machine set up for me. It's really very impressive. The handling is excellent. Not a touring / distance type ride. More a sporty performance feel. I like it. Think I would prefer something a bit more cushy for centuries, though, at my weight. If I was 180 lbs it would be more comfortable.


----------



## goaliedb (Apr 10, 2007)

I became the proud owner of a Fuji Roubaix Pro on Friday.

Ultrega and 105 for a 1000 bucks. What a deal. I love the bike, after 100 miles this weekend. I did replace the stock saddle with a Fizik Arione, and I really dont care for the wheels (Alex ALX-200). But I figure if they hold up, they can be good training wheels, and I will use my Krisyrium's for racing.

And after seven years, I almost entered my first race. The new bike, and having lost 40 pounds since mid March was great incentive, but I really didnt think I was ready to tackle that nasty hill for 20 laps, or 2 laps, however long I was in the race


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Typically good value bikes. Had one, Fuji Royale, that I toured, fully loaded at about 80lbs total, through Europe for 6 months. Bike performed and never let me down. Eventually was stolen in Huntington NY train station. Had her locked around a light pole right in front of tix window. How someone was able to break the lock in such a public space and ride off on my bike has remained a mystery to me to this day.


----------

